# Applying for I.T jobs online?



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there,

Currently applying for my one year working holiday visa but intend on staying longer. 
I am in the I.T industry and am currently researching jobs online. 
Can i ask is it worth my while applying directly to companies seeking employment while waiting for my VISA?
Or would they prefer you wait until the visa is secured?
Just want to know am i wasting my time applying from over here? 

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It will be difficult finding a job from overseas particularly as IT jobs are NOT in short supply here. You being on a WHV will not encourage companies to hire you, IMO.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It will be difficult finding a job from overseas particularly as IT jobs are NOT in short supply here. You being on a WHV will not encourage companies to hire you, IMO.


+1

I'm in IT and do a lot of hiring. See lots of resumes for every position, if the address/contact details aren't local, it gets tossed (sorry). Most people in my position won't hire someone on a WHV, no one wants to invest in an asset they are essentially guaranteed to lose. If you are very entry level, once you get in the country, you might have some luck, but, most professionals I've met on WHV end up working retail or hospitality.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd say it depends on your level. I've had positive responses from several companies and am negotiating a package with two. But that's at the senior manager end with 20 odd years of experience and most of that working with blue chip companies, banks and the big four accountancy companies.

Systems Admins seem to be plentiful with no shortage of qualified applicants and relatively poor wages compared to UK and Ireland.

However it might be worth investigating multinational companies, seeing if you can get work with them locally and after a year apply for an in house transfer to Canada. I know of one gent who did that from Ireland to Toronto and basically worked with the Toronto team for a year from the Dublin office until he could relocate.

John

EDIT all of the above is in no way related to or recommending a WHV. I'd wholly agree with all of the above posters that a WHV isn't going to get you far unless you can prove you are looking for PR.


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I am a graduate with coming up to 2 years experience so I would be at entry level. I know I am on a one year visa but will probably go for the 2nd year also. I am aware I would not get a fulltime position due to this but surely there would be contract work I could apply for maybe?


----------



## stonetable21 (Apr 20, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> +1
> 
> I'm in IT and do a lot of hiring. See lots of resumes for every position, if the address/contact details aren't local, it gets tossed (sorry). Most people in my position won't hire someone on a WHV, no one wants to invest in an asset they are essentially guaranteed to lose. If you are very entry level, once you get in the country, you might have some luck, but, most professionals I've met on WHV end up working retail or hospitality.


Hi , I am in IT for past 5 years.. I am planning to do my MBA in Thompson Rivers University.. It is a 2 years course. Could you please let me know the Odds of geting a job in Canada which would justify my degree and experience ?

Awaiting your reply!! Thanks in advance..

Cheers,
Aby


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Also in IT and going over on a WHV in August. Not done any research whatsoever in actually finding a job, I think it will be pointless until much nearer the time. I agree that companies may not want to make you job offer unless they think you want to go PR route, so I would specifically ask them if they are willing to sponsor you and at least sound keen on a long term future there.

I would imagine there will be some short term contracts available, even in the UK there are "permanent" jobs that are 12 month contracts (all insecurity but none of the additional pat though!) so you never know, someone may be looking to cover a secondment, unpaid leave, maternity etc. The application process is also different in Canada, you normally deal with HR directly rather than through recruitment agents.

I'm only going for 9 months so a much shorter time than you are, hopefully I should be ok finding a job since I have somewhat niche skillset which is also in demand in Canada... otherwise I'll just be living an outdoors lifestyle for a while 

Let us know how you get on.


----------

